# Offtopic: que ha pasado aquí?

## zorth

Hola. 

Deje de entrar aquí hará 5 años o más, y el foro perdió fuelle eh? Jaja

Saludos a todos. Se me quemó el equipo hace esos años y con él, gentoo. Así que me dedique a usar otra torre que tenia con Windows xp para salir del paso y... Bueno, hasta ahora. También me excusa el hecho de que prácticamente ya no uso el Pc casi para nada.

En fin. Estoy instalando de nuevo un stage3 en mi core2duo y ya no me acordaba del duro comienzo, donde cada detalle cuenta en la configuración de los archivos para empezar a compilar. 

Pues nada, un saludo para todos. En especial al amigo Stolz.

----------

## navegante

Justo se me ocurrió echar un vistazo por aquí, también hace años que no me daba una vuelta, habrá que ver que novedades hay. Saludos.

----------

## el_Salmon

Novedades, pocas. Somos menos pero el proyecto continua vivo, no hay más que echar un vistazo al Planet de Gentoo o a la lista de ebuilds nuevos.

----------

## ebray187

Somos varios en las mismas entonces   :Shocked: . Aunque sigo usando gentoo como mi sistema principal

Saludos a todos

----------

## Stolz

Por aquí seguimos. Esto está mas tranquilo que antes, no se si por falta de interés, o porque la documentación es más completa y ya no hacemos falta o porque cada vez más gente habla inglés y no se pasa por este subforo...

Por cierto, ahora que lo miro justo hoy hace 10 años que me registré en el foro!

----------

## trompa

Que jevy. Hacia 8 años que no entraba... hoy me ha dado por ver cómo iba, aquí y en banda ancha.

Lo peor es que viendo las fechas, he visto que mi desaparición tiene un nombre: World of Warcraft  :Shocked: 

Saludos a toda la gentooza!!

----------

## i92guboj

Pues sí, el tráfico en este subforo ha bajado bastante, pero sigue habiendo actividad regularmente. 

Es cierto que el foro internacional está bastante más animado, a fin de cuentas, es normal que el que puede hablar inglés acuda ahí porque la base de usuarios que pueden asistirle ahí es mucho mayor.

Las listas de correo y los chatroom están bastante concurridos según me consta (aunque yo los uso poco o nada últimamente).

En todo caso, el desarrollo sigue siendo tan activo como siempre o más. Últimamente han pasado varias cosas importantes en portage  :Wink: 

----------

## ensarman

mira pues... desde hace muhco que muchos entramos a este subforo también, parece qeu el universo se confabuló para que muchos usuarios veteranos nos juntáramos por estas fechas... 

después de mi largo paseo por archlinux regreso con una nueva instalación de gentoo, han cambiado mucho muchas cosas desde que lo dejé. se siente bien estar de vuelta... en arch no se sentía el control de la PC como con gentoo...

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Ni que lo digas ensarman, yo realicé mi primera instalación de gentoo hace ya unos 6 años y entre en este foro para pedir consejos, ayuda..en resumen, a dar la lata... y con gentoo me he quedado. 

Pienso que una distribución no la hace grande solo la distribución en sí, si no la documentación. Gentoo es una distribución de las que más documentación (y ojo, oficial) existe hasta el momento. Sobre los foros, que decir, si publicas una cuestión por compleja que sea, y siempre existe gente a la altura dispuesto a ayudarte, cosa que en otras distribuciónes no ocurre.

Asi que nada a seguir dando caña al nombrado como "yentoo"!!!

Un saludo!

----------

## sefirotsama

Pues sí! ¡justo me ha pasado lo mismo!

Bueno de hecho buscaba una respuesta en google y di con un comentario mio en este foro de hace unos años, jajaja.

En mi caso me pasé a una distro binaria, que para trastear siempre se hacen las cosas más rápidamente, aunque siempre queda la espinita de volver a usar gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## ensarman

eso si... con una PC moderna es mas facil trabajar a Gentoo, eso estoy haciendo... a esta distro la quiero definir con una sola palabra la cual es control... 

por mi fuera usaría gentoo siempre, pero mas la uso en mi PC de escritorio en  mi netbook voy por arch que te ofrecie cierto control sobre tu PC pero no tanto como Gentoo, bueno en fin es bueno ver esta distibucion mas activa que nunca  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y si, invariablemente, con Gentoo o sin el siempre vuelvo a este foro. Cuando no me trae Google vengo a ver que es de la vida de... Y acá me tienen, por procastinar 5 minutos, se me dió por entrar a ver que fué de Gentoo (ya no lo uso por que no dispongo del tiempo para mantenerlo y tengo Debianes por donde se mire) y vi este mensaje.

Nunca supe que es pero hay o hubo algo que siempre me trae de vuelta por aquí. Je. Supongo que un día de estos mataré alguno de estos Debian y volveré a poner un Gentoo por puro gusto, incluso.

Salud!

----------

## josedb

Yo creo que la documentacion carece de informacion actualizada y extendida, las wikis deberian tener la posibilidad de preguntar debajo. saludos

----------

## quilosaq

 *josedb wrote:*   

> ... las wikis deberian tener la posibilidad de preguntar debajo. saludos

 

La wiki de gentoo tiene esa posibilidad (no sólo preguntar sino también opinar). No está debajo, como tu quieres, sino en la pestaña discusión (si visualizas la wiki en español).

Perdón por el offtopic del offtopic.

----------

## rgmf

Si os sirve de algo, yo llegué hace poco al mundo Gentoo (hace tres o cuatro meses) y no he tenido que escribir en este foro por la gran cantidad de wikis y dudas ya resueltas en este foro. Por tanto, es normal que baje el número de hilos en el foro.

Por cierto, ¡qué cantidad de cosas se aprende al utilizar Gentoo! ¡Es fantástico!

Un saludo a todos.

----------

